# Soundsystem



## jesteraver (May 12, 2005)

Seeing Audi putting the B&O soundsystem in their A8/S8 models, why not put it in their Q7, or the Q7 not expensive enough to have a really amazing soundsystem in it?


----------



## bullnuts (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Soundsystem (jesteraver)*

Bose is the pits. I almost did not buy Audi because of Bose. I want B & O.


----------



## laboros (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Soundsystem (bullnuts)*

I work so much with music








mine q7 will arrive this week 
will try personally, the system bose and if my translator translate well, I make you a review on the system
I make excuses myself if something is not written well
Bye from Italy land of sea & sun


----------



## jesteraver (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Soundsystem (bullnuts)*

I know what you mean, I would so get my mom to switch her Lexus for the Q7 but seeing B&O only in the A8/S8, probably will never happen. I just hope VW (AUDI) does make an option for all its cars with a B&O soundsystem, soon.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Soundsystem (jesteraver)*

do you all even realize that the B&O system is going to be a $7000-8000 option? if so i bet you would all reconsider your thoughts.
The Bose system is great, yes the B&O system blows everything else away, but the Bose system is very good in the Q7/A6/A8 especially when you are listening to a CD or satellite radio.


----------



## laboros (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Soundsystem (ProjectA3)*

Bose Systemdetails: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://www.bose.de/product/auto/pdf/Audi_Q7.pdf


----------



## tjk (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Soundsystem (laboros)*

This is quoted from Bose's website relating to automotive systems:

14. I have an interest in technology – can you give me an insight into the technical documentation of Bose sound-systems? 
No. Our custom engineered, complete system solutions largely supersede conventional audio measurements. For example, with a Bose automotive system, speaker design and location can be much more important in determining output than the wattage power rating. The best tests of a Bose system's sound quality aren't a list of specifications, but your ears. 
WHAT? I think the reason why Bose never shares technical specifications is because the products are inferior. All hype and marketing. Would you buy a car from Audi if they would not tell you the torque, horesepower, and engine displacement, and they sealed the hood shut so you could not look at the engine?


----------

